
Notebook Interfaces Are the Future - dvh1990
https://medium.com/djitsu/notebook-interfaces-are-the-future-85891b3e82b5
======
elisk
I’m the author/developer of djit.su - as a web developer for almost two
decades I’m excited to be able to share djitsu with you!

Let me know if you have any question or comments!

